# Does anyone know what this is called and what it does



## Handytuli (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## nealtw (Nov 28, 2016)

Welcome to the site,
I can offer a guess, if you have two pipes, one to each side of the tub, this might be used to make both pipes the same length.


----------



## Chris (Nov 28, 2016)

Looks like some sort of radiator to me but not any sort of efficient one.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 28, 2016)

make and model # to find the drawings ?


----------



## Handytuli (Nov 29, 2016)

Lx 2020 is the only numbers I see on the tub


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2016)

I found this but the parts list won't open for me.
https://www.google.ca/search?num=20...2.1.1.0....0...1c.2.64.hp..0.1.82.hZ9kcFRwIjU


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 29, 2016)

I think Chris is right. Most tubs have a method of insulating the bulk water to stay warm, but have service area without insulation to get at pumps and such that need to be heated to prevent freezing. In my tub when the heater stops working the tub will go into survival mode and use the hot water in the tub to prevent the pumps from freezing by slowly moving water around. I don&#8217;t know for sure how this tub works, where it is located or what kind of tub it is. The OP hasn&#8217;t given a lot of information. 

My guess is it is for heating something.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I think Chris is right. Most tubs have a method of insulating the bulk water to stay warm, but have service area without insulation to get at pumps and such that need to be heated to prevent freezing. In my tub when the heater stops working the tub will go into survival mode and use the hot water in the tub to prevent the pumps from freezing by slowly moving water around. I dont know for sure how this tub works, where it is located or what kind of tub it is. The OP hasnt given a lot of information.
> 
> My guess is it is for heating something.



phoenix spas lx-2020


----------



## beachguy005 (Nov 29, 2016)

You can try sending the pic to this company and maybe get it identified.

http://www.hotubparts.com/spa-parts-id-help


----------



## Handytuli (Nov 29, 2016)

Just did and they've never seen it


----------



## slownsteady (Nov 29, 2016)

The way it's cut in, I would say it's a repair of some sort.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

It is called a Hartford loop and I guess it equalizes pressures for your jets. You can Google it for more info.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 29, 2016)

Chris said:


> It is called a Hartford loop and I guess it equalizes pressures for your jets. You can Google it for more info.


 Well done.:thbup:

It keeps the water out of the air system.


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2016)

I did some more looking and it was originally made for boiler systems and is actually made to keep water in the heater if you get a leak so it doesn't make steam or a bomb or in your case cause a fire from heating without water in the system.


----------



## Handytuli (Nov 30, 2016)

Wow Interesting thanks a lot Chris


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2016)

Anytime!...


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2016)

Luckily my brother was a spa tech for a few years.


----------



## Handytuli (Nov 30, 2016)

Big time

A tech from the above mentioned site told me to just remove it and by pass cuz he has never seen it do it must be nothing! ! !


----------



## Handytuli (Nov 30, 2016)

So it must be


----------



## nealtw (Nov 30, 2016)

now we are all a little smarter.


----------



## billshack (Jan 5, 2017)

It looks to me like an agitator. used to mix powder in to water before it is sent to the pool.


----------

